# good jkd/fma school in miami?



## tsunaminw (Mar 5, 2002)

im looking for a good place to train for a friend(female) to train in jkd,she has a gung fu background and is looking for something less restrictive and more practical.

any help is appreciated


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2002)

The only real list of JKD instructors I know of is at Paul Vunak's www.fighting.net. Cthulhu may be able to help with Florida area FMA instructors.


----------



## Lazaro Bueno (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello, My name is Lazaro Bueno and from what I have seen Im the only Real Jeet Kune Do Instructor in Miami. I teach Original Jkd the way Sifu bruce taught it . I am Certified with three Associations but have trained with 6 of Sifu Bruce's students in order to understand Jkd the way he wanted it taught. I have impimented some aspects of the Jeet kune Do Concepts for those who want to learn but Sifu Lee never meant for it to become more complicated mixing in 23 other styles in the system. If you want to learn more, please contact me. www.ultimatebodyguard.com


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2008)

It was never meant to mix so many systems?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 30, 2008)

Dwight Woods still teaches here in Miami.

Courtney White is teaching here I have heard good things concerning his school.

There are more but I don't know everyone lol.


----------

